# Emergency use Covid-19 vaccines by country



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

USA:
*COVID-19 Vaccines Authorized for Emergency Use*

Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 Vaccine
Moderna COVID-19 Vaccine
Janssen COVID-19 Vaccine
Link to the US Food and Drug Administration FDA

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Philippines:
*Emergency Use Authorization*
List of COVID-19 Vaccines Authorized by the FDA


Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 Vaccine (BNT162b2)
ChAdOx1-S[recombinant] (COVID-19 Vaccine AstraZeneca)
SARS-CoV-2 Vaccine (Vero Cell), Inactivated [Coronavac]
Sputnik V Gam-COVID-Vac COVID-19 Vaccine
Janssen COVID-19 Vaccine (Ad26.COV2-S (recombinant))
Whole Virion, Inactivated Corona Virus Vaccine [Covaxin]
COVID-19 mRNA Vaccine (nucleoside modified) [C
Link to the Philippine FDA

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
UK:
*Types of COVID-19 vaccine*
The COVID-19 vaccines currently approved for use in the UK are:


Moderna vaccine
Oxford/AstraZeneca vaccine
Pfizer/BioNTech vaccine
Janssen vaccine (available later this year)
Link to UK NHS Services

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Australia:
*COVID-19 vaccines approved for use in Australia*
The TGA has approved 2 vaccines for use in Australia, the:


Pfizer/BioNTech vaccine
Oxford/Astrazeneca vaccine.
Link to the DOH Australia

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Canada:

Moderna vaccine
Oxford/AstraZeneca vaccine
Pfizer/BioNTech vaccine
Janssen vaccine (available later this year)
Government of Canada approved Covid Vaccines


----------

